# Any collectible market for vintage electronics like early VCRs or typewriters?



## WhatInThe (Jun 25, 2019)

Any collectible market for vintage electronics such electric typewriters or VCRs from the 70s and 1980s?

I see sales on ebay but who? A part in them worth that much because some the shipping in more than the item.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Any collectible market for vintage electronics such electric typewriters or VCRs from the 70s and 1980s?
> 
> I see sales on ebay but who? A part in them worth that much because some the shipping in more than the item.


Yes there is a market for them. In my area alone there were three stores who catered to vintage electronics. 
You might be best checking out if there are any local markets around who cater to such things. Another thing you could do is look for a local online FREE buy & sell subscription who cater to  your particular area. If anyone is interested you could meet them halfway at a safe specified area


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jun 25, 2019)

They might be out there advertising fot sale,that does not mean they are selling..

I here vinyl records are doing good..


----------



## Don M. (Jun 25, 2019)

WhatInThe said:


> Any collectible market for vintage electronics such electric typewriters or VCRs from the 70s and 1980s?  I see sales on ebay but who? A part in them worth that much because some the shipping in more than the item.



It may be decades before the early VCR's and electric typewriters have any real market value.  The going price for VCR's/camcorders seems to be about $50...for something that cost hundreds 40/50 years ago.  I have a big RCA camcorder that I bought in the early 70's...for about $800...and it's hardly worth anything today.  However, it did let me document the kids and grandkids growing up...so I have quite a collection of DVD's that I copied from the original tapes....someday the young ones can look back on some of the antics they pulled.  

The manual typewriters are gaining nicely.  I picked up an old Underwood typewriter...probably from the 1930's...at a yard sale for $10, and sold it on EBAY, a couple of years ago, for over $150.  I have my old Smith Corona Sterling typewriter that my folks gave me in 1957....for schoolwork...and those are also starting to bring $100 on EBAY.


----------

